# Solved: Connect to a hidden Wireless network



## TJ54 (Aug 22, 2005)

We have a hidden wireless network here at the church and I have been given all the information, but I can not connect to it. Others are able to connect, but I can't. I have a Dell Vostro 1510 and it has a wireless card as well as a wireless connection setup already for home. I tried to go to the wireless network setup wizard and it gives me an error when I try to set it up manually. It says Depending on the wireless software running on this comp, the wireless network setup wizard might not work. For details, see article 871122 in the microsoft knowledge base on microsoft.com. I have been there and still don't have a clue. Can someone give me some simple guidance to connect?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you see the wireless icon in the system tray?


----------



## TJ54 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, I do.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What are the exact symptoms of the failure to connect?

Maybe it would be useful to download Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and see if you actually see this hidden network. That will probably give us a clue as to what is going on.

Here's a scan I did with a network not broadcasting the SSID, note that it's still visible, it's just missing any SSID. It's the AP in the middle with no SSID listed, the other two are my real network here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I have been there and still don't have a clue.


Then, how about giving us a clue? 

Are you using Dell WLAN to manage the wireless? Or Intel Proset? Or do you have no wireless utility running and WZC fails to start when you follow the instructions in that article?


----------



## TJ54 (Aug 22, 2005)

I download it and it does show it.


----------



## TJ54 (Aug 22, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> Then, how about giving us a clue?
> 
> Are you using Dell WLAN to manage the wireless? Or Intel Proset? Or do you have no wireless utility running and WZC fails to start when you follow the instructions in that article?


I have Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility in the control panel, but I am not sure if that is what is managing the wireless.


----------



## TJ54 (Aug 22, 2005)

I went to the Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility and tried it again this time putting in the WPA Personal and it worked. Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I have Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility in the control panel, but I am not sure if that is what is managing the wireless.


Your next post says that you can now be sure.  My neighbor uses the Dell WLAN and it seems to be pretty decent.


----------

